# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Whiplash

## jokedegeus

Ik ben in 2008 vanachter aangereden door een auto met 80 km/h. Onze auto stond stil daar er een file stond. Mijn man gilde, ik draaide me naar hem toe en toen was er die vreselijke knal. Gelukkig was mijn zoontje die achterin en het autostoeltje zat, behalve zeer geschrokken, ongedeerd. Mijn man had wat last van zijn rug maar is daar nu vanaf. Ik lijdt sinds het ongeluk aan enorme hoofdpijn, nekpijn, duizelingen en vermoeidheid. Deze klachten zijn waarschijnlijk whiplash-gerelateerd. Ondanks alle klachten probeer ik positief te zijn en door te leven. Ik werk de ochtenden zodat ik 's-middags naar bed kan om mijn "zware" hoofd te laten rusten, dan gauw mijn zoontje van school halen. Ook van leuke dingen doen met mijn gezin komt weinig meer, mijn klachten zijn te hevig. Ik heb alle therapiën al geprobeerd, bij de meeste was de reactie zo hevig en erg lang, dat ik er maar mee gestopt ben. 
Wie heeft voor mij een idee  :Confused:  wat mij wel kan helpen, of wat jullie heeft geholpen?

Groetjes van Joke

----------


## oscar wilde

> Ik ben in 2008 vanachter aangereden door een auto met 80 km/h. Onze auto stond stil daar er een file stond. Mijn man gilde, ik draaide me naar hem toe en toen was er die vreselijke knal. Gelukkig was mijn zoontje die achterin en het autostoeltje zat, behalve zeer geschrokken, ongedeerd. Mijn man had wat last van zijn rug maar is daar nu vanaf. Ik lijdt sinds het ongeluk aan enorme hoofdpijn, nekpijn, duizelingen en vermoeidheid. Deze klachten zijn waarschijnlijk whiplash-gerelateerd. Ondanks alle klachten probeer ik positief te zijn en door te leven. Ik werk de ochtenden zodat ik 's-middags naar bed kan om mijn "zware" hoofd te laten rusten, dan gauw mijn zoontje van school halen. Ook van leuke dingen doen met mijn gezin komt weinig meer, mijn klachten zijn te hevig. Ik heb alle therapiën al geprobeerd, bij de meeste was de reactie zo hevig en erg lang, dat ik er maar mee gestopt ben. 
> Wie heeft voor mij een idee  wat mij wel kan helpen, of wat jullie heeft geholpen?
> 
> Groetjes van Joke


Hallo Joke,

Je klachten zijn erg herkenbaar mijn whiplash ontstond in nov 2009. Na veel therapie heb ik ook ontdekt dat dat de oplossing niet was. ik kan je uitleggen wat mij gered heeft...misschien helpt het jouw ook. Maar dat doe ik liever direct. Je kunt me bellen maar ik zet mijn telefoonnummer niet online...hoe doen we dat? misschien kan het via leontine van MediCity. Ik ben ondanks mijn online naam een vrouw. Niks geheims of zo maar hier alles opschrijven is erg ingewikkeld.

Hoop je een beetje te kunnen helpen.
Groetjes,
Karin

----------


## parfum

Hallo Joke,

Ik heb helaas al sinds 1986 een zware whiplash, heb vele therepieen gevolgd, ook vele verkeerde, men heeft mij destijds 3x per week gekraakt en in tractie aan mijn hoofd opgehangen, allemaal dingen die nooit hadden gemogen. Het resultaat is nu dat alle wervels vanuit mijn nel tot en met mijn stuit totaal versleten zijn, sommigen zijn aan elkaar vastgegroeid, 1 nekhernia en 2 rughernia's en veel pijnutstralingen in het hele lichaam, ja zelfs 
hartritmestoornissen zijn erbij gekomen, mijn leven is een hel geworden en dat allemaal dankzij een vent die haast had en mij en mijn kinderen daarbij frontaal raakte.
Mijn kinderen hebben al hun hele leven aan aangepaste schooltafels moeten zitten, ook nekklachten voor de rest van hun leven.
Ik loopt zo hard te duizelen dat ik nergens meer naartoe durf te gaan, dus ben totaal afhankelijk
geworden van iemand die mij ergens naartoe moet brengen, anders zou ik ongelukken kunnen veroorzaken en dat zou ik niet kunnen verdragen, om iemand anders dit ,of zelfs nog iets ergers, aan te doen. De dader ligt natuurlijk altijd op het kerkhof, zo gaat dat meestal.
Destijds wist men nog niet hoe e.e.a. te behandelen, dat was mijn grote pech.

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte toe voor de toekomst en hoop dat het je beter zal vergaan als mij.

Groetjes Parfum

----------


## jokedegeus

Hoi Parfum, wat een vreselijk verhaal, erg voor jou en je gezin. Waarom kijken mensen niet uit in het verkeer!!! Ik zal in ieder geval nooit naar een kraker gaan. Veel sterkte.

Groetjes van Joke

----------


## parfum

Dank je wel Joke voor je medeleven.
Mensen moesten inderdaad beter uitkijken in het verkeer,
dat zou heel veel ellende en verdriet besparen voor de slachtoffers.

Groetjes van Parfum

----------


## pkbh

dag Joke,
weet je zeker dat het alleen een whiplash is ? je zat blijkbaar gedraaid in de auto tijdens het ongeval. Ik heb in 2005 ook een kop-staart botsing gehad. Ik keek of het stoplicht al groen werd toen ik werd aangereden, en zat dus voorovergebogen in de stoel en met het hoofd scheef naar boven gedraaid. ondanks alle fysiotherapie werd de pijn steeds erger i.p.v. minder, na een half jaar werd ik naar een revalidatie-arts verwezen, weer een half jaar later naar de neuroloog. Toen bleek tijdens een MRI dat ik tijdens het ongeval ook een acute nekhernia had opgelopen. en (door de therapie ??) werd ook arthrose aan nekwervels C6 en C7 vastgesteld. 

De hernia-operatie in 2006 is helaas niet goed gegaan (al na 3 maanden een recidief), en pijn heb ik nog steeds, maar gelukkig werd deze na zo'n 2,5 jaar een stuk minder.

Ik wens je veel sterkte toe en hoor graag van je hoe het nu gaat.
m.vr.groet
Petra

----------


## parfum

> dag Joke,
> weet je zeker dat het alleen een whiplash is ? je zat blijkbaar gedraaid in de auto tijdens het ongeval. Ik heb in 2005 ook een kop-staart botsing gehad. Ik keek of het stoplicht al groen werd toen ik werd aangereden, en zat dus voorovergebogen in de stoel en met het hoofd scheef naar boven gedraaid. ondanks alle fysiotherapie werd de pijn steeds erger i.p.v. minder, na een half jaar werd ik naar een revalidatie-arts verwezen, weer een half jaar later naar de neuroloog. Toen bleek tijdens een MRI dat ik tijdens het ongeval ook een acute nekhernia had opgelopen. en (door de therapie ??) werd ook arthrose aan nekwervels C6 en C7 vastgesteld. 
> 
> De hernia-operatie in 2006 is helaas niet goed gegaan (al na 3 maanden een recidief), en pijn heb ik nog steeds, maar gelukkig werd deze na zo'n 2,5 jaar een stuk minder.
> 
> Ik wens je veel sterkte toe en hoor graag van je hoe het nu gaat.
> m.vr.groet
> Petra




Hallo Petra, Ook bij mij is al jaren geleden een nekhernia geconstateerd, maar men raadde mij af om te laten opereren omdat het een heel gevaarlijk gebied is waar alle zenuwen van je hele lichaam doorheenlopen, als er ook maar iets mis zou gaan zou de schade onherstelbaar zijn, in het ergste geval zou ik er zelfs een dwarsleasie aan over kunnen houden en voor de rest van mijn leven als een kasplantje moeten leven en dus niets meer kunnen doen, hetzelfde effect zou kunnen optreden als men daar plaatselijke pijnbestrijding toe zou gaan passen, ook dan zouden ze vitale zenuwen kunnen beschadigen waardoor hetzelfde effect op zou kunnen treden.
Beide ingrepen durf ik dus absoluut niet toe te laten passen, je moest ook tekenen dat je van de risico's op de hoogte gebracht was.
Het voelde voor mij persoonlijk als het tekenen van mijn eigen doodvonnis.

Daar heb ik dus echt nog geen trek in, dat zal iedereen ongetwijfeld kunnen begrijpen.

Ik wens je ook heel veel sterkte toe.

groetjes van Parfum  :Smile:

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Parfum,
Heb je weleens triggerpoint therapie gedaan?
Triggerpoints zijn een soort spierknoopjes die heel veel ongemakken en helse pijnen kunnen geven. Ze ontstaan na ongelukken, verrekkingen, overbelasting enz. 
Je krijgt er een hoge spierspanning van, kunt er doodmoe van worden, enz.
Het kan je misschien wat pijnvermindering geven.
Meer info over triggerpoints kun je op internet vinden, waaronder http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## parfum

Hallo Sefi,

Ja ook triggerpoint therapie heb ik weleens gehad, alleen werd de pijn daardoor nog vele malen erger dan het al was, dus dat was niet echt de oplossing.
Maar in ieder geval bedankt voor je advies en de moeite.
Ik zal voor mezelf wel even je triggerpointboek door lezen.
groetjes parfum

----------

